# Great photos by Li Wei - that are Not photoshopped



## bradfox (Aug 28, 2014)

Came across these and had to share. Li Wei is a Chinese photographer whose pictures look photoshopped because they are so unlikely. But they are not photoshopped. He uses clever tricks and wires - people look like they are suspended in mid air. 

See the photos here: Li Wei Photos Of Flying People. These Are NOT Photoshopped ! | News Twitter

This takes some work and effort. Great results.


----------



## Kanthaka (Aug 28, 2014)

Very creative! I wonder if I can search up some behind-the-scene stuff online...


----------



## Didereaux (Aug 28, 2014)

He is using setups similar to those used by the big name showman magicians.  Clever, expensive,  but not original.


----------



## julianliu (Aug 28, 2014)

Glad to see another Chinese fellow photographer. 
But Trying to do something that looks really like being photoshopped and need to tell people they are not, still may not succeed. What's the point ? Is this creative?


----------



## runnah (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the ideas and execution of those ideas are great but the actual photos are pretty bland. Bad angles, composition and lighting all hurt the appeal.


----------



## Nubster (Sep 25, 2014)

runnah said:


> I think the ideas and execution of those ideas are great but the actual photos are pretty bland. Bad angles, composition and lighting all hurt the appeal.



That's what I was thinking. Really on any level...not good photos.


----------

